# Öffenlicher Bereich > Sitten und Bräuche im alten/ heutigen Thailand >  Alte Maschinen

## Enrico

Was ist das für ein Gerät?

----------


## schiene

Ich würde sagen die ist für den Straßenbau.Vorne in den Behälter kommt Splitt,Teer oder sonstwas rein und hinten die Walze
dient zur Kompressierung/Verdichtung.Könnte z.b.auch für das aussäen von Grassamen verwendet werden.
Vielleicht hat noch jemand ne andere Idee?!

----------


## Enrico

Die Jungs sollen übrigens Rama 8 und 9 sein oder irgendwie Brüder, finde den Beitrag nicht mehr und konnte es vorhin nicht fertig lesen...

Habs doch noch gefunden

สมเด็จพี่ สมเด็จน้อง ( ร.8 ร.9 )

----------


## pit

Könnte man auch Pizzateig mit auswalzen.

 ::

----------


## wein4tler

Schiene, ich denke mit Grassamenausbringung liegst Du richtig.



So schaut das Gerät heute aus.

----------

